
What is the incentive for curl to release the library for free? - Supermighty
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/55884514/what-is-the-incentive-for-curl-to-release-the-library-for-free/55885729?stw=2#55885729
======
gima
The StackOverflow question/whatever was taken down.

Read the post on the author's own blog:
[https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2019/04/29/what-is-the-
incentive...](https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2019/04/29/what-is-the-incentive-
for-curl-to-release-the-library-for-free/)

------
Data_Junkie
That's what real heroes look like.

